# Total Body Workout



## Force One (Jul 17, 2007)

Here is a great total body workout that you can do in as little as 10 minutes a day. Its great for those of you who are looking for a short but effective workout.

Dumbbell Hammer Curls				x 6 
Dumbbell Upright Row				x 6 
Dumbbell High Pull Snatch Regular			 x 6
Dumbbell Parallel Press  				 x 6
Dumbbell Bent Over Row				x 6
Dumbbell Rotational Squat Push Press			x 6
Dumbbell Alternate Leg Lunges (front to back)         	 x 6+6
Dumbbell Alternate Leg Lunges (left to right)		x 6+6
Dumbbell Squat Upright Row				x 6

Perform each exercise in order with no rest using the same weight dumbbell. This is a great anaerobic workout and if done with the proper weight will not only increase your strength but will take your muscular endurance to new levels.

When selecting the weight of your dumbbell make sure you start light, the goal here is to complete the entire circuit. I would recommend for most 20-25lbs

Here is the video of this workout. http://youtube.com/watch?v=1hG5yaDm2Eg

This workout was done with a high school wrestling team but gives you an idea on how the workout should look.

Mike
www.forceonereadiness.com


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 17, 2007)

Force One said:


> Here is a great total body workout that you can do in as little as 10 minutes a day. Its great for those of you who are looking for a short but effective workout.
> 
> Dumbbell Hammer Curls				x 6
> Dumbbell Upright Row				x 6
> ...



Hiya Mike,

This is a good workout. I can't see the video from here, but it is very similar to the one used by the Heavyweight Champ of the UFC "Capt. America".

I use it twice per week but use a barbell with a 10 on each side. Then keep the rest to 60 seconds. It is a supplement to my regular routine and works great.

Thanks for posting!

Kip


----------



## Force One (Jul 17, 2007)

Kip,

Thanks. Both workouts came from Coach Javorek who is a friend of mine. Ours is a little more "total body" we use it alot with our combat athletes and have found great carry over to fire fighters and ems.

Also sent you an email when you get a moment.

Mike


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 17, 2007)

Force One said:


> Kip,
> 
> Thanks. Both workouts came from Coach Javorek who is a friend of mine. Ours is a little more "total body" we use it alot with our combat athletes and have found great carry over to fire fighters and ems.
> 
> ...



Got it and hit you back!!

I have just recently started adding the things like burpees, dumbell (i don't own kettlebells) and plyo stuff to my workouts. They make a big difference. I am sold on the benefits.

I have not tried any rope training yet. It looks like a very good core builder as well as aerobic!


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok................I am not in as good of shape as I thought I was.................

I am going to keep doing this until I can get three sets with 25lb dumbbells,


----------



## Force One (Jul 22, 2007)

DT4EMS said:


> Ok................I am not in as good of shape as I thought I was.................
> 
> I am going to keep doing this until I can get three sets with 25lb dumbbells,



it gets better. Starting light (10-15lbs) is ok. remember its the workout not the weight that is important. 

Just keep up the good work...


----------



## tarzan (Aug 2, 2007)

well....... thank you for those advices.....


----------



## Aileana (Aug 2, 2007)

wow, this workout is awesome! 
Guess I need to start hitting the gym again, I've let myself slide a bit in fitness lately


----------



## tarzan (Sep 6, 2007)

Force One said:


> Here is a great total body workout that you can do in as little as 10 minutes a day. Its great for those of you who are looking for a short but effective workout.
> 
> Dumbbell Hammer Curls				x 6
> Dumbbell Upright Row				x 6
> ...





thanks for you tips....... 

i really need it


----------



## Tiger09 (Oct 1, 2013)

I gotta try this work out, I've recently got back into the field after I herniated a sic a couple months back.


----------



## epicEMT (Jun 11, 2014)

Seems like a good workout for those who don't have a lot of time on their hands.


----------



## erscribe (Jul 3, 2014)

Have not seen reps for 6 used in muscular endurance training; interesting.


----------

